# Travelling on train with puppy



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Next week I am going to visit my sister for a couple of days with Clover. She is now 16 weeks old.

The journey is on the train and is 3.5 hours with a change 40 mins in to the journey, We've got reserved seats for the short bit, but it would seem Northern rail don't reserve seats  

She has traveled on the train before for 1.5 hours each way. I put her blanket at my feet and she goes to sleep and so do my feet lol. Because I'm disabled and have a rail card I've reserved priority seating for the first bit, so got more leg room. 

Am just a little worried really. It's her longest journey yet. She always piddles in the station even if she has a piddle just before, and it's embarrassing . I guess it's cos she is stressed? Would i be better carrying her to prevent that? 

On the train it's self she is fine and just sleeps. She would be due a feed at 1PM, but we will be traveling. Would it be better to take a bit of chicken and let her eat that out of my hand?

She always seems to regress with her toilet training the day we travel, but i've warned my sister lol.

I'm taking her crate , as it's canvas and folds up OK. I guess I just take what she normally uses at home? Treats/food/ travel water bottle/ fav toys. 

I just want her to be as comfortable as possible while traveling. it's one time I wish I had a car


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We take a bowl, food, water. Although Holly is raw fed, on trains she is kibble fed. We pop a blanket on a seat, and she's quite happy to stand and look out of the window, or curl up and sleep, we generally sit on the end of her lead. Take a couple toys, but to be honest, she should be able to settle on the train. Holly's first trip was from my OH's down to mine, which takes 6.5 hrs on the train, with 3 changes, she was fine, she was 4 months old that first trip, she toiletted as soon as she got to mine 

Northern Rail have never allowed reserved seats, and besides, even if you have reserved seats, if someone in the vicinity doesn't do dogs, you have to move, or risk being chucked off the train, we've had a few journeys sitting by the doors  However most of the time, all passengers want is to fuss the pup  We took tiny cubes of cheese in a little airtight box, so passengers could give her a treat, etc.

Regards to toiletting, can you line the crate you have with a sheet of plastic, then a couple puppy pads, so that if she needs the loo, to get her to do it in there, on the pad, so you can just up and chuck it? Holly never goes to the toilet when we are on the train, unless we come out of the station and onto grass. At her age, you shouldn't stop her going to the toilet, do you have to change trains at all? Could you make the trains say, 30 mins apart, so you have time to get outside for her to go to toilet, rather than reinforce her going on the platform?

Help?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't normally have the crate up on the train, as it's quite big to go on a seat. She does settle once on the train. 

I will feed her, her normal kibble then  However I planned the journey there is only a 10 minute connection time at the most (only one change) At home she normally now goes 4 hours before needing to go, so she can do it. i think peeing in the station is either stress or feeling overwhelmed 

I get confused about letting her on the seats. i thought they weren't allowed. Though i have done, and nobody has said anything. i always put a blanket on the seat too. It's just if it gets busy she then has to go at my feet, so is she better to start at my feet so I don't disturb her 

Yes that does help.. thanks


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I used to travel to work on the train when my last gsd was little and he came with me every day, i never used to feed him on the train but then the journey wasn't too long. I think i would leave her dinner until you get where you are going as she may need the loo once she has eaten 

Sounds like you have her quite settled on the train if she lies at your feet, Wizard used to happily lie on my feet too, he used to sit on the seat and look out of the window but then got too big to do so!! 

Hope you have a happy and safe, stress free journey and enjoy your time with your sister. X


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

How big a dog can you take on the train? 
Nunuk's 17 kg and wouldn't exactly fit on my lap.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

not sure as clover is only about 4 kg lol


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Generally, I will sit on the aisle seat, we will pop her blankets on the window seat, and she'll settle. Providing a blanket is down, they are normally fine, otherwise Holly is on our lap  She's only just over 5kg now at 9 months.

I meant to pop her crate up between your train connections  Just incase, and you can just snap if back down again when you have to get going again  We don't take her crate on trains anymore, however we have a crate each at our homes, so there is no need. You also, always could just carry her from train to train, Holly hates waiting on platforms, so we end up carrying her.

It is generally easier to feed kibble on trains, as some passengers don't like seeing them eating raw/meat. When we are driving, then Holly will get her normal raw meal, but that's different.

ETA - There is no limit to the size of the dog, providing it isn't a "dangerous" breed, and is well behaved. As far as I know, I've taken my friend's husky and lab on trains


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Fyfer said:


> How big a dog can you take on the train?
> Nunuk's 17 kg and wouldn't exactly fit on my lap.


Merlin's 26kg and we travel by train a lot. I've never had a problem except when the train is very packed out. The last time that happened I got off at the next station and waited an hour for the next one which wasn't crowded. (The previous one was only 2 carriages and totally sardined because of a technical issue).

We often sit in the bit between the carriages for wheelchairs with fold-down seats as there's more floor space for doggy.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't feed on the train if its that long a journey can u imaine how embarrsing if she pooped on the train?! Lol

Peeing in the station could be nerves, but better out than in anyway!!

Let her have time to sniff about and wee at the connection I think you will be fine 

Oh, and RELAX!!! puppy will pick up on your stress


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

I hope it goes well. I suspect you'll find the other passengers want to pet her a lot, and she'll have a great time. Plus it's great experience for her if she's going to travel by train in the future. Fingers crossed her bladder will be fine!

My lab absolutely loves it because so many people want to fuss her - especially train guards and drivers.

She's not technically allowed on the seats... You can take up to 2 dogs on a train, and there's no limit on size. But if someone else objects, then you might be asked to move to another carriage or into the end part of the carriage. But I generally find people move towards us, rather than away!

I saw a guide dog puppy poop in a station last month, so I wouldn't worry too much - it can happen to the best-trained dogs! 

Janet


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

PedigreeUK said:


> I saw a guide dog puppy poop in a station last month, so I wouldn't worry too much - it can happen to the best-trained dogs!


And the worst! He's never poo'd on a station, but you can imagine people's faces when he decided to cock his leg against a pillar on the platform and did the longest wee in history! A real Yellow River job, snaking its way all along the platform to the edge.... while I stood there holding the lead, red in the face and trying to pretend he wasn't mine!


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh no - poor you!:blushing:

Janet


----------

